
iPhone daylight savings time bug AGAIN - chrisBob
I wouldn&#x27;t believe it if it didn&#x27;t happen to me but my iPhone alarm didn&#x27;t go off this morning. I woke up on my own at 6:05, a few minutes after my alarm should have gone off and sure enough, my phone said it is an hour earlier even though it had the right time yesterday.<p>I hope everyone makes it to work on time.
======
gdelfino
It happened to me too. I had to change the time zone from Automatic to my city
name in order to fix it. It is strange as yesterday it had done the switch
correctly.

